# Schema Therapists in Ohio



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For any Ohioans who might be interested in schema therapy, I emailed the Schema Therapy Institute and obtained the following names:

Kevin Arnold, Ph.D. (**preferred therapist)
Center for Cognitive Therapy
2121 Bethel Road, Suite D
Columbus, OH 43220
(614) 459-4490

Blake Douglas Wagner, Jr., Ph.D.
New Directions Counseling Center
1575 Marion Avenue
Mansfield, OH 44906
(419) 529-9941

Alan Torppa, Ph.D.
7222 County Road 30
Mt. Gilead, OH 43338
(419) 946-8028


I don't know anything else about them, but that is what they sent me when I asked if there were any schema therapists in the Ohio area. Unfortunately, the closest one to me would be at least a 90 minute drive away, so that's a bit disappointing. I was hoping there would be someone within 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

This entire board is schema obsessed. :b 

Ross, what do you have to say for yourself? oke


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting this ~ I'm in the Akron-Canton area, and the Schema Therapy posts on this board have had me curious.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Man I wish I could find a schema therapist in my area.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Lisa said:


> This entire board is schema obsessed. :b
> 
> Ross, what do you have to say for yourself? oke


Proud of myself  If it finally opens the door to a form of therapy that can help a lot of people, then hooray for that.


----------



## gaffer (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this ardrum. Too bad there aren't any closer to us.


----------

